# Kernel P4nic [Urgente] -  Problema na complicação

## nafre

Vou tentar deescrever a situação.

     1 - Resolvir compilar um novo kernel.

     2 - Entrei no diretorio 

```
cd /usr/src/linux
```

     3 - Usei o 

```
make menuconfig
```

     4 - Depois dei o 

```
make dep && make clean
```

     5 - Gerei a imagem 

```
make bzImage
```

     6 - Módulos - 

```
make modules && make modules_install
```

     7 - Mais so que esqueci de habilitar os modulos da minha placa de rede 

```
Realtek 8139
```

     8 - Quando inicializei minha internet não funcionou, o que fez com que eu ficasse impossibilitado de baixar as fontes de um novo kernel.

Alguem tem alguma sugestão para resolver meu problema!

----------

## domus-br

 *nafre wrote:*   

> Vou tentar deescrever a situação.
> 
>      1 - Resolvir compilar um novo kernel.
> 
>      2 - Entrei no diretorio 
> ...

 

vc removeu a entrada default do seu lilo?

normalmente quando se vai compilar um kernel é sempre bom deixar uma entrada valida para segurança em casos como esse, ja neste seu caso, vc pode tentar ir de um livecd (kurumin, gentoo, vector linux, etc..) dai faz o chroot, ate mesmo compila o kernel e grava o lilo

outra coisa vc ta compilando a mesma versao de kernel?? se sim,  sugiro uma mudança no makefile do /usr/src/linux

 *Quote:*   

> EXTRAVERSION =-old

   por exemplo, assim evita transtornos futuros, com seus modulos   :Smile: 

----------

## nafre

vou tentar essa com o kurumin

pra ver se consiguo.

vlw pela ajuda.

minha primeira compilacao do kernel é normal kernel panic  :Smile: 

----------

## Enderson

Kernel Panic só pq esqueceu o modulo da rede?

Estranho.

Quando que dá kernel panic?

----------

## revertex

Não entendi tua dúvida, simplesmente recompilar o kernel com suporte a tua placa de rede não resolve? 

Como o domus falou, colocar uma entrada para o kernel antigo no teu bootloader(lilo, grub, millo, yaboot, não sei qual tu usa) é imperativo para evitar maiores dores de cabeça.

Tu pode simplesmente carregar o modulo da placa manualmente,

```
modprobe 8139too
```

e reiniciar a rede 

```
/etc/init.d/net.eth0 restart
```

se ele existir em 

```
/lib/modules/VERSÃO_DO_KERNEL_EM_USO/kernel/drivers/net/
```

se ele não existir tu pode copiar de 

```
/usr/src/linux-VERSÃO_EM_USO/drivers/net/8139too.o
```

para 

```
/lib/modules/VERSÃO_DO_KERNEL_EM_USO/kernel/drivers/net/
```

e carregar o modulo manualmente

```
modprobe 8139too
```

depois basta acrescentar ao "/etc/modules/autoload"

```
echo "8139too" >> /etc/modules/autoload.d/VERSÃO_DO_KERNEL_EM_USO
```

Saber qual a versão do kernel tu tá usando ajuda para formular uma resposta mais consistente.

se for um kernel da série 2.6 então basta 

```
make all && make modules_install
```

para compilar.

 :Shocked: Last edited by revertex on Tue Jan 27, 2004 6:29 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## fernandotcl

 *nafre wrote:*   

> 8 - Quando inicializei minha internet não funcionou, o que fez com que eu ficasse impossibilitado de baixar as fontes de um novo kernel.
> 
> Alguem tem alguma sugestão para resolver meu problema!

 

Como assim? Quando você compila um kernel, as fontes dele continuam em /usr/src. Você não precisa baixar ele de novo. Se deu kernel panic, entra com um livecd e recompila.

----------

## revertex

fernandotcl, tem gente que sofre da síndrome aguda de falta de espaço em disco! 

As fontes do meu kernel atual em "/usr/src" ocupam 262Mb, mais 33Mb em "/usr/portage/distfiles".  :Shocked: 

----------

## fernandotcl

 *revertex wrote:*   

> fernandotcl, tem gente que sofre da síndrome aguda de falta de espaço em disco! 
> 
> As fontes do meu kernel atual em "/usr/src" ocupam 262Mb, mais 33Mb em "/usr/portage/distfiles". 

 

Nossa, nunca pensei nesse aspecto  :Smile: . Mas de certo o nafre não apagou os distfiles, então um "emerge <kernel>" não usaria a internet.

----------

## nafre

não foi bem kernel panic apenas esqueci dos modulos mais so que nao consigo habilitar ele de novo nem baixar outras fontes da internet  :Smile: 

ja tentei com o livecd do kurumin mais so depois que fazo o chroot

e tenot da um emerge da um erro la m /dev/null  :Question: 

 :Evil or Very Mad: 

vlw pela ajuda

----------

## revertex

Nafre, o Kurumim, sem querer ofender ninguém, é como indío, pelado, pra colocar tudo em < de 200Mb os compiladores ficaram de fora, tornando este cd  praticamente imprestável para instalar qualquer coisa no gentoo.

Se tu tem o gentoo instalado, presumo que tu tenha feito isso usando o gentoo live-cd, porque não usa-lo então?

se tu pretende entrar em ambiente "chroot" pra compilar alguma coisa, então eu acho que as opções ficam restritas ao live-cd do gentoo, o knoppix, e o system rescuecd, (se alguém aqui conhece mais algum eu gostaria de saber)

ainda não entendi porque tu não conseque compilar o suporte a rede, teu kernel atual não inicializa a maquina?

Se tu conseque "bootar", tu não consegue usar o "make menuconfig"? 

Tu pode editar o "/usr/src/linux/.config, diretamente e editar a linha "CONFIG_8139TOO="

para "CONFIG_8139TOO=m" para compilar como modulo ou "CONFIG_8139TOO=y" para compilar monoliticamente, e então recompilar teu kernel da forma usual

As "sources" continuam em  "/usr/src" , e como disse o fernandotcl, tem os binários da pasta distfiles, sendo assim tu não precisa estar conectado pra reemerger.

Nafre, um pouco mais de informação sobre o teu problema seria muuuito apreciada.

----------

## humpback

 *revertex wrote:*   

> Nafre, o Kurumim, sem querer ofender ninguém, é como indío, pelado, pra colocar tudo em < de 200Mb os compiladores ficaram de fora, tornando este cd  praticamente imprestável para instalar qualquer coisa no gentoo.
> 
> 

 

Bem... Eu nao sei o que é o Kurumim... Mas eu ja usei uma floppy como rescue de uma problema de kernel num gentoo.

1-arrancar com a disquete

2-montar a partição do gentoo

3-fazer o chroot

e neste momento estamos dentro da instalação. Qualquer software que estivesse na disquete deixa de estar acessivel. Logo nao tou a perceber qual o problema da falta de compiladores para usar como cd de rescue. Ou ja agora qual o problema de usar como cd de instalação, porque como eu disse depois do chroot os programas que estavam no media de onde bootamos nao estam acessiveis. Tudo o que é necessário esta no tar.bz2 do stage1.

----------

## fernandotcl

 *humpback wrote:*   

> Eu nao sei o que é o Kurumim...

 

É uma distro muito popular no Brasil, baseada no Knoppix e com suporte a hardware popular no páis, como alguns winmodems.

----------

## revertex

aagggrrrr,   :Embarassed:  me afoguei na minha própria ignorância!!!  :Embarassed: 

Muito obrigado por clarificar a situação humpback.

A propósito, seria muito perguntar o nome deste maravilhoso disquete?

Com ele eu poderia queimar um cd com emulação de disquete e  ainda ter quase 700mb pra colocar qualquer coisa no cd.

Seria ótimo pra colocar uma imagem comprimida de uma instalação completa, então bastaria descompactar, instalar o bootloader e pronto!

A propósito, o kurumim é o único live-cd em português que existe, fico admirado vocês não conhecerem.

----------

## fernandotcl

 *revertex wrote:*   

> A propósito, seria muito perguntar o nome deste maravilhoso disquete?
> 
> Com ele eu poderia queimar um cd com emulação de disquete e  ainda ter quase 700mb pra colocar qualquer coisa no cd.

 

Eu conheço o Damn Small Linux, não sei se é esse...

 *revertex wrote:*   

> Seria ótimo pra colocar uma imagem comprimida de uma instalação completa, então bastaria descompactar, instalar o bootloader e pronto!

 

Não é bem assim, parece que existem procedimentos adicionais para fazer um disco de boot. Tanto que esse disco de boot é uma ISO de um floopy. Use o ISOLinux em vez dele. O floopy vai ter só um kernel, sem módulos de vídeo, por exemplo, e com módulos genéricos para todo o hardware, se eu não me engano.

[EDIT] O Damn Small Linux tem 50mB  :Very Happy:  [/EDIT]

----------

## RoadRunner

 *revertex wrote:*   

> aagggrrrr,   me afoguei na minha própria ignorância!!! 
> 
> Muito obrigado por clarificar a situação humpback.
> 
> A propósito, seria muito perguntar o nome deste maravilhoso disquete?
> ...

 

Não sei se é esta que o Hump usa, mas uma das mais populares é a Tomsrtbt, que existe em vários sabores, diskette ou cdrom. Ver mais informações em http://www.toms.net/rb/

----------

## humpback

 *revertex wrote:*   

> Muito obrigado por clarificar a situação humpback.
> 
> A propósito, seria muito perguntar o nome deste maravilhoso disquete?
> 
> Com ele eu poderia queimar um cd com emulação de disquete e  ainda ter quase 700mb pra colocar qualquer coisa no cd.
> ...

 

Como o RR disse é o toms rtbt. Mas que é muito limitado pois suporta pouco hardware. Aquilo pouco mais suporta que discos ide com ext2/ext3 e algumas placas de rede. Existem alternativas melhores, sendo que a melhor que eu conheço é o livecd de Gentoo. No cvs de developers estao alguns scripts para "construir" o livecd, não sei se são publicos mas penso que sim (se estiveres interessado eu posso ver se são publicos) que servem melhor para o que tu tas a falar.

Aqui a coisa de um ano e meio estive numa conferencia e eu na altura "desmontei" o livecd, adicionei uma copia do portage e uma serie de tar.gz's com source. Isto para que fosse possivel instalar um sistema de stage 1 sem ter net. Na altura tive de ler muita documentação, mas penso que agora ja seria mais facil.

----------

## revertex

RoadRunner, tinha esquecido do tomsbr porque da ultima vez que usei fiquei frustrado por causa da falta de suporte a hardware, mas neste caso ele serve muito bem.

O que eu estou fazendo é usar o vmware para instalar o linux (instalação sem servidor grafico, com apache, pure-ftp, sshd, ntpd, gkrellmd, webmin, samba, mais ou menos pacotes, o básico para um pequeno servidor de rede)

 então comprimir tudo em um tarball, e sem muito esforço descomprimir na máquina de destino.talvez usando alguns scripts.

A única coisa que eu preciso é algo que faça o boot, tenha módulos suficientes para suporte a rede e controladora ide, fdisk ext3 tools e tar. quanto menor e simples melhor.

Meu objetivo é criar um pacote para instalar em máquinas antigas e de poucos recursos e transformar em um servidor para rede doméstica.

Existem várias distros pequenas que servem como firewall, como o coyote e o ipcop, mas nada parecido com o que eu tenho em mente.(alquém conhece, por favor me diga!)

Quem não tem uma máquina velha sobrando sem ter o que fazer?

Pois a minha ideia é tirar proveito dessas velharias sem precisar uma semana de trabalho para instalar e configurar.

Poe exemplo, eu posso deixar meu desktop desligado, sair de casa, e se precisar acessá-lo remotamente eu uso meu pequeno servidor (via ssh) para disparar o eterwake e ligar o desktop.

Linux dá uma vida nova para maquinas antigas.

Desculpa a todos por ter saido do tópico em questão.

 :Very Happy: 

----------

## revertex

humpback, obrigado por responder

Meu interesse é por disquetes, visto que algumas maquinas antigas por limitação da bios não "bootam" por cd.

acho que a combinação disquete de boot com suporte a rede + servidor nfs pode ser uma ótima alternativa para instalação, embora um pouco dificil para distribuir.

----------

## nafre

 *revertex wrote:*   

> Nafre, o Kurumim, sem querer ofender ninguém, é como indío, pelado, pra colocar tudo em < de 200Mb os compiladores ficaram de fora, tornando este cd  praticamente imprestável para instalar qualquer coisa no gentoo.
> 
> 

 

O gentoo inicializa mais sem a rede. Já procurei pelos modulos nao achei.

Vou usar o kurumin apenas para dar o 

```
emerge -f gentoo-sources
```

depois inicializo a máquina e compilo normalmente um novo kernel 

 :Smile: 

----------

